
Should Creative Commons Drop Its NonCommercial & NoDerivatives License Options? - iProject
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120828/00585920175/should-creative-commons-drop-its-noncommercial-noderivatives-license-options.shtml
======
danso
I put up virtually all of my Flickr photos under the No Commercial clause.
This is mostly because I'm afraid of other people using the images for
purposes that they do not have the rights to...i.e. using a person's likeness
to sell a product. If that person sues, I want to be as far away from the
litigation as possible:

<http://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/7680>

[http://www.switched.com/2007/09/21/virgin-mobile-steals-
teen...](http://www.switched.com/2007/09/21/virgin-mobile-steals-teens-flickr-
photo-for-ad/)

The no-commercial clause obviously encompasses more than that, so to answer
the OP, yes, the Non-commercial clause is a symptom of poor education on
rights.

